# Brisket fat



## BC Buck (Mar 10, 2019)

Just started smoking briskets last year. Had 20 lb brisket fat and hate to waste so I froze it. Mixed it at 25% with my venison grindings and all I can say is WOW. Best deer burgers Iv ever eaten .


----------



## kit s (Mar 10, 2019)

That is a great way to use...also can made cooking fat from it.


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2019)

Great    good use of something that normally gets thrown out

Gary


----------

